# Glasgow based? Small Dog? Friend for my Mini-Dach!



## misswalker (May 6, 2013)

Hi all,

New to this forum and new to the world of dogs. Recently brought home my Miniature dachshund - Zöe - who is wonderful. 

I'm based in Glasgow city centre and work just minutes from my home... which means I can nip in and out for walks with Zöe. She is 10 weeks old and extremely friendly.. she just loves being around other people and dogs.

My idea is partnering up with someone close by and taking turns of 'hosting' the dogs. I can take my/our dogs out for walks throughout the day, but I'm concerned about her not having any company when she's so lively and friendly. As I work close to home, i'd be happy to do the majority hosting if more convenient. I'm a 1 minute walk from central station, so easy for drop-offs too. 

If there's anyone working in Glasgow city, or living nearby, please get in touch - Zöe would love a friend to hang out with at home now and then! 

Thanks in advance!
Debbie (and Zöe).


----------



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

Great idea. Good luck with your search. Try joining some of the dachshund Facebook groups and dachshund forum too if you want to get in touch with other dachshund owners specifically - not that many of us on here


----------

